# Seeking New England Area Standard Puppy with TAIL



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi!

My husband and I are seeking a standard puppy, either gender, prefer black with tail and dew claws intact, for end July/early August. 

We thought we had a little girl but the breeder felt that since we could not get her until she was 10 weeks old, that we wold miss valuable bonding time, and it seems she was concerned that when we went beck to work in mid September, that was too early for puppy day care... which kind of makes me wonder if this is going to be an issue with all breeders. We are teachers and home for 7 straight weeks, and found an awesome puppy care center, as well as having retired parents in town.

Any leads are welcome; I am working on a list that a member kindly sent. Also, any feedback on the appropriate age for puppy day care appreciated - our puppy would either be cared for in home while we work, 8 am -3 PM, or at puppy care.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I do not have any advice about standard poodle breeders. I hope the list you got from a PF member works out for you.

I wanted to point out that most of us took many months to find the right poodle breeder. Your goal of finding a puppy to bring home in the next month may be hard to fulfill. You might want to consider a puppy for spring of 2017 when you would have all summer to raise him before starting school again.

I wish you good luck in your search. My mini Dakota has an undocked tail and dew claws. It was important to me too.


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks! We are also wondering if an older pup might be a good idea, maybe then going back to work in the fall would be better.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

An older puppy has worked out well for people, especially if the breeder did a good job of socializing the puppy when young. If the puppy was not socialized well, you might have a lot of work to do. Physically, an older pup would be easier to housetrain.

Since you are wanting only a black puppy with undocked tail, you need to widen your search area outside your local area to improve your chances of finding a puppy this summer.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Wispynook in Vermont looks like a breeder with comprehensive health testing. They are located too far away from me or I would have contacted them. It appears they have white, cream, and black adults, so may breed for black puppies.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Welcome to PF. I don't understand the breeder saying 10 weeks is too old to bond well, I think that's silly. If you got the pup at 10 weeks and then had your two month summer break, it sounds like pretty good timing to me. Maybe the breeder just didn't want to keep the puppy for two extra weeks, if that were the case I'd stay clear of them anyways. It sounds to me like you've thought things through and have a good plan in place, good luck with your search.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poodles de Grenier is a breeder who doesn't dock tail or dew claws and she is also very involved in the Poodle Diversity Project......all testing, and then some is done!!!
She is in upstate New York


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

Thank you - we have black as a preference, but are not committed to any color - definitely more about health and personality.


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks - I have been in touch with them - beautiful pups! Unfortunately none for end July . We are traveling 2 weeks in July and cannot pick up a puppy until after.


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

I contacted one breeder again and asked if they might have an older pup for end of July. My husband and I have been puppy searching for a while but only in the last month realized that a poodle would be the best fit for us, so it may be that we need more research time and next summer would be better. I am glad to learn that there are quite a few breeders who leave the tail intact!


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

A bit out of your geographic area and time frame, but in case you don't find something before then:

Shyre in Ohio does not dock, and also participates in the standard poodle project, does tons of testing, etc. They plan to have two litters in the fall/early winter.


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

WinnieJane said:


> A bit out of your geographic area and time frame, but in case you don't find something before then:
> 
> Shyre in Ohio does not dock, and also participates in the standard poodle project, does tons of testing, etc. They plan to have two litters in the fall/early winter.


Thank you! I will check them out.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

"Any leads are welcome; I am working on a list that a member kindly sent. Also, any feedback on the appropriate age for puppy day care appreciated - our puppy would either be cared for in home while we work, 8 am -3 PM, or at puppy care."

When I picked up each of my girls from my breeder they were 10-11 weeks and I had no issues bonding with them. I took a week off each time to stay home with them and then was back to work for longer hours than you are. I would not send a 12 week old puppy out of the house to daycare but I have a dog walker. I had him come twice a day until each pup was a year and then cut back to once a day. My older girl is 8, the younger is 3 and this has worked very well for us.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I work from home but many times am on the road 6 to 9 hours a day. I have had both puppies, and dogs ages 8 mo. to 3 years I prefer the older dogs, less work and much easier to house break if not when you get them. And they all bonded totally to me


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

I jut got my little fella when he was 9.5 weeks. He bonded with me right away. At 12.5 weeks, he'd still happily bond with another. Puppies are adaptable. The breeder you had originally spoken with had another agenda.


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks - I did some searching on the forum for that breeder and it was not good!


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

*Cantope in Ontario?*

I have heard from Cantope about two boys ready now, but I see conflicting info on the forum about that breeder - some say great, others say high volume breeder. Is that necessarily a bad thing? (I am new - assuming ignorance about dog breeding is correct). 











MiniPoo said:


> I do not have any advice about standard poodle breeders. I hope the list you got from a PF member works out for you.
> 
> I wanted to point out that most of us took many months to find the right poodle breeder. Your goal of finding a puppy to bring home in the next month may be hard to fulfill. You might want to consider a puppy for spring of 2017 when you would have all summer to raise him before starting school again.
> 
> I wish you good luck in your search. My mini Dakota has an undocked tail and dew claws. It was important to me too.





MiniPoo said:


> An older puppy has worked out well for people, especially if the breeder did a good job of socializing the puppy when young. If the puppy was not socialized well, you might have a lot of work to do. Physically, an older pup would be easier to housetrain.
> 
> Since you are wanting only a black puppy with undocked tail, you need to widen your search area outside your local area to improve your chances of finding a puppy this summer.





Kassie said:


> I jut got my little fella when he was 9.5 weeks. He bonded with me right away. At 12.5 weeks, he'd still happily bond with another. Puppies are adaptable. The breeder you had originally spoken with had another agenda.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Well if you look at her website, she has 2 pups available now, 1 each from a March and April 2016 litter and she has litters anticipated to to arrive in late June, 2 in mid July, one in the end of July and one in early August. If these anticipated litters all take place and are all from her bitches, that is 7 litters through early August. If she follows that pattern, she will probably have at couple more litters from August through December. Which could be 9 or 10 litters in 2016. Everyone is free to make up their own mind as to how many litters they think a breeder should do in a year but as someone who gets their dogs from breeders that usually breed one litter a year and possibly 2 in some, breeding that many litters a year is not something I am comfortable with and would not want to work with that breeder. But as I said, that is an individual choice.


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes - that about sums it up. I'll keep looking. Thank you.


----------

